# Horrible cruelty situation going on right NOW



## savetheminis (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone i am here today to help save horses from a horrible cruelty situation. There are about 75-125 miniature horses in Uniontown Kansas that are being abused.


















































If you would like to help or to see more pictures them please contact me!!!! They will die come winter!!!
sincerely.
Elizabeth


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't really help much!!! I live all the way over in AZ. I would take some if I wasn't so far away and if I had enough money! We can barely cope with Boo right now! Please, help them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my god! Thats soooo terrible.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have no idea how people can live KNOWING they hurt/killed/abused/malnourished/etc./etc animals...!!!! GRRRRR!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

elizabeth where in kansas are you? and are you running a rescue ? if so please let me know


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone needs to report these people ASAP!!!!!!! That is disgusting and they need to be put into jail... Give me the number of whoever needs to be called and i will call them.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

elizabeth if these min's are in fact in ks (it was under your post) the owners of these mini's fall under scruffy's law.......which means it's a felanony


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

*just a update*

many of you know that i myself am from kansas, although i live on the other side of the state we just saw on the news that the mini have been rescued. the owner a 71 year old was over whelm with the care taking of the mini's, the k-state vet's (top of the line vet's) will bre visiting the site tomorrow (oct 11) victor (i'm sorry didn't catch his last name) sounds like he is heading up this massive project ( to my understanding he rescues horses) currently he is need of foster homes, feed, donations....remember there are over a 100 of these mini and to my knowlage few horses too....it is not yet posted on the tv's web site but feel free to check it out if i've either left any thing out or posted it wrong www.kwch.com hopefully they'll have the story posted soon.


----------

